# Hardware up grades and mods... AKA This Old Computer



## Happy Joe (Nov 8, 2008)

Its been a while since I last enhanced/changed one of the comps...

My fingers were getting itchy so I just ordered; 
a new DVD/CD burner (LG, GH22NP20), 
a 1.5 terabyte drive (Seagate, SATA)
and a 2 gig stick of memory (Gskill DDR2 800).

The burner and the drive will go into the HTPC and the memory is destined for this old internet machine (its been feeling slow so I'm going to see if it will clock up to 2.5 Ghz (24% speed increase) or so (its currently limited by the antique, slow no-name memory (its what I had when I swiped the memory for the HTPC)).

We really don't have many hardware threads right now...
So are there others interested in mods or additions/improvements to their computers?  If so what changes/mods are people interested in? 
I can post pics of the changes if there is any interest.

Enjoy!


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 11, 2008)

So, I have a question - 

how complicated is it to replace / upgrade the processor on a PC?  what other components have to also be replaced and what software would have to be installed/reinstalled afterward?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to know your socket and slots.

Its actually not HARD to replace them, just costly for the individual depending on the CPU. So without knowing what you have, its impossible to say if it would be a hundred dollar or more part.

There's no software, as far as I know.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 12, 2008)

PS: What motherboard/cpu do you currently have? If you don't know look for the service tag on the back/bottom of your computer.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

Replacing the CPU is relatively easy; however, upgrades for many older chips are no longer available new.
For older computers the identification of the CPU is relatively easy; I use Lavasys Everest free home edition software to give information on CPU, memory and even motherboards.
|MG| EVEREST Free Edition 2.20

Unfortunately lavasys discontinued support for the free edition so for moderately new hardware it may not give answers.

Once you know what processor you have and what motherboard you have you need to research to find out what other CPUs are compatible with your motherboard to see if an up graded CPU is an option.
Sources of up grades for totally obsolete CPUs include ebay, the local computer shop or a local computer club. Some obsolete CPUs are still available on line so its usually worth a search. Be wary of over priced obsolete units you can get a new motherboard and processor on line for as little as $60 in the US (about $80-$90 with 2 gigs of memory) so it is often better just to trash extremely old CPUs and motherboards rather than attempt to up grade.

To change a processor;
Obtain a new/different processor and some thermal compound.
Open the case (some are trickier than a Chinese puzzle; be persistent).
locate the processor.
Note always touch the metal part of the case before handling the electronic components to help reduce the chance to static damage (it can kill the component or machine). Advanced users will use an antistatic strap.
Remove the heat sink/fan combination (there are usually latches on the older ones but some times screws; Ill go take some pics later).
Once unlatched the heat sink is often firmly stuck to the CPU normally a simple twist will loosen them, some times the machine needs to be fired up to warm the processor band allow very old CPUs to be unstuck. Note; always power down the machine before messing with the CPU, with out a heat sink it may fry itself in seconds if powered on).
A lever on the side of the CPU socket needs to be pulled slightly outward and raised to release the CPU in the socket.
The CPUs are keyed by the pin arrangement so that they will only fit in one way
Remove the old CPU and drop in the new one. (close and re-latch the lever)
Clean the thermal compound off of the old heat sink with a rag (sometimes a razor blade needs to be used) and alcohol.
Apply a line of heat sink compound on the top of the processor 
Using a flat, straight, edged tool spread it thinly and evenly across the CPU (I like to use a credit card others like to use a razor blade). Be prepared to make several tries to get it right if this is your first time.
Carefully place the heat sink on the CPU and re-latch it (if you mess up the thermal compound or have to remove the heat sink clean and reapply it).
Plug in the CPU fan and you are ready to reassemble the case. (it probably needs a vacuuming to chase the dust bunnies away; do it before closing up.

Enjoy!


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I bought my PC in like 2004 or so (can't remember exactly), so it's not 'ancient', but it's 'old' as computers go.

There's not really anything wrong w/ the basic components, but the processor is so out-dated and slow that it makes doing anything problematic.  I've got 2gb of memory, but that doesn't help when the processor can't go fast enough to use it.

I'll take a look when I get home to see what the internal hardware is.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is a pic of some heat sinks and latches;
(left to right) newer tool less AMD lever type latch then progressively older heat sinks with the screw driver (push hard and pray) spring latches.. (background) an older Intel type lever latch (tool less) heat sink. 






That didn't seem to work well; here's a link;
http://img355.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0114bj7.jpg

Note; if removing the old press hard and pray type of heat sink use extreme care to get a screwdriver that will not slip from the latch; more motherboards have been damaged from this than probably any other cause. The catch is released by inserting a flat tipped screwdriver in the latch then pressing down, toward the circuit board very firmly until the spring is flexed; at that point the latch is pushed outward to pull the latch over the hook on the the socket. Do not just try to pry the latch off you will destroy the socket compress the spring until the hook can clear the plastic hook on the socket's side.

Enjoy!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

Highlander II said:


> I think I bought my PC in like 2004 or so (can't remember exactly), so it's not 'ancient', but it's 'old' as computers go.
> 
> There's not really anything wrong w/ the basic components, but the processor is so out-dated and slow that it makes doing anything problematic.  I've got 2gb of memory, but that doesn't help when the processor can't go fast enough to use it.
> 
> I'll take a look when I get home to see what the internal hardware is.



To figure out what kind of CPU you have, which is what you need to know before you can swap/upgrade you should be able to right click on your My Computer box and then click on properties that pulls up in the drop down box and it should be right there with your RAM ect. 

You also need to know your motherboard and pins:

How to determine what type of motherboard I have?

Since you can only use a CPU that fits your motherboard, you have to know what kind of motherboard you have.

Happy Joe, and Highlander, you might be interested in this cool freeware program that analyses your computer parts...get HWINFO 32

http://hwinfo.com/

Hey Joe, your tabletop looks like my house. Boys and their toys. : P


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll give the info prog. a try ...(downloading complete).

One thing to watch out for when trying to upgrade proprietary systems (Dell, Gateway, H/P E-machine etc) and old CPUs is that some of the motherboards won't take a processor upgrade. It may fit and may boot (or not) but the Bios may not properly recognize the newer/faster CPU, may be front side buss (FSB) limited or may be locked preventing the upgrade from going any or much faster than the original.
This is why it pays to find out the actual motherboard in the system and then to look on line to see which CPUs the board in that machine is actually compatible with. I had an old Celeron based Emachine that could only be upgraded one CPU step because of this (wasn't worth the expense). (By going to the manufacturer's site I was lucky enough to find a non-Emachine, less limited, bios for the board that allowed me to overclock the existing CPU to higher speed for free. Note; this was very risky, could have trashed the motherboard, but it was such an old, slow machine that I would not have been out anything if it hadn't worked).

That pic is from the Laboratory (Rubs hand together "Heh heh heh"). 
I'm converting some old vinyl records to MP3s (as I find spare time, it takes about an hour per album).

Enjoy!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

I bought my son a basic Emachine for Christmas last year thinking that because it was on sale for a few hundred dollars at Office Max that we could spend a little bit upgrading it this year. It can't be upgraded as far as CPU goes without swapping out the whole MBoard apparently. It can be downgraded though. Thats just dumb.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Nov 19, 2008)

Hell, if any computer needs a good upgrade, it's this one.  It's hard drive is fair at a quarter terabyte, not fantastic, but I can't believe its RAM only clocks up to 500 megs.  Twelve shy of half a gigabyte, no wonder the thing's so slow.


And its graphics card, max graphics memory isn't even 100 megs....but I guess that's an HP for you.


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 20, 2008)

someone once told me eMachines is an off-shoot of Gateway... which sort of explains the dumb.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

A bit of insider info

E-machine = Gateway
Compaq = HP
Alienware = Dell

And they all buy their parts from the same manufacturers. The only real difference is in the quality control. Alienware used to rock the clock at logistics and quality control. Now they are Dells. Which is better than HP which is better than Gateway, but only because of assembly line logistics systems, not because they use different parts. If you want a real, unique, strong computer, get it built for you by a computer guy. Just to illustrate this point, the very first real pc my mom bought was custom built fifteen years ago. It still works today.


----------

